# Distance from HPS light to plants?



## chris5 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have (2) Hps 70 watt each along with some CFLS. I am in my first week of veg and i have the CFLs 5 inches awy from my plants and have the HPS lights about 2 1/2 feet away from the plants. Is that alright for the veg/flowering stage? Its about 76-80 degrees everyday. i think im going to pick up a small fan tomorrow to circulate some air.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 25, 2008)

CLOSER !!!! WAYYYY CLOSER.....the cfl's are fine but could be 2-3" away...as for 70w HPS's,try 10"..hold the back of your hand toward the light but right over the plant....if your hand does not get hot , then the plants are ok...at 2-1/2 feet, the plants are only getting about 100 lumens per sq foot


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Keep 70 watters I'd say about 12-15 inches away. If you see burn, or feel too much heat at the top of your plants, move it 2 inches up.

Take them cfls out of there, you have an HPS be happy! Don't insult it! It can take care of things on its own, trust me.*


----------



## chris5 (Oct 25, 2008)

The probaly with my HPS lights is that the fixtures are somewhat heavy and have to be screwed in with 3 nice size screws. Im not sure how i could go about postioning these lights so i dont have to spend 20 mins every week raising them. Any ideas? Thanks guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2008)

chris5 said:
			
		

> The probaly with my HPS lights is that the fixtures are somewhat heavy and have to be screwed in with 3 nice size screws. Im not sure how i could go about postioning these lights so i dont have to spend 20 mins every week raising them. Any ideas? Thanks guys



I have 2 150W HPS that are 6" from the top of my canopy (without any heat/burn issues).  You might want to consider redoing your lights so your ballast is remotely located from your socket.  This makes them easier/lighter to hang and keeps things cooler.

I don't like raising and lowering my 1000W HPS so, I raise and lower my growing containers, which in my case is 5 gal buckets.


----------



## chris5 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think i will find something to raise my plants. Its only on its 2nd day and i have the temp  down perfectly along with reflectix that is reflecting and insulating evrything very well. What do you guys use that is safe to raise your plants? thanks


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have two 150 watt hps and they're about 6 inches away aswell. i stack pots inside pots untill i have them as high as i want. but i have alot of pots layin around.


----------



## chris5 (Oct 25, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i have two 150 watt hps and they're about 6 inches away aswell. i stack pots inside pots untill i have them as high as i want. but i have alot of pots layin around.


 

I also have (4) 4 foot CFLs running. So for me to get the HPS lights that close would be hard ,but im going to try and get them to about 12 inches away.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2008)

I use 5 gal buckets and milk crates that I use to raise the plants.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 25, 2008)

hey chris, i just put pics of a light raising/lowering system up in my industial grow room thread..cost less than $10


----------

